# Update on my two feral cats



## Sheilainottawa (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, it has been four months since we took in (snatched actually!) Atilla the long hair(very Maine **** like) 3 or so year old male. It took more than a year of feed, coaxing and tentative pats on the head to get him to trust me enough to sit on the same step. It has been a long haul. He is still skittish, but he loves his cuddle time. I don't think he will ever have tons of confidence to go near strangers, but he is happy with his family. Most other folks would have given up on him months ago. But we knew there was a cuddly boy somewhere under that long fur of his! 

Genghis, the young lad hails from a feral cat colony not far from us. He was very seriously injured when he let us take him to the vet. After many stitches, lost claws (from his injury) and a pharmacy full of meds, he is doing well. He wants to rule the roost, but he old fella, Baby (14) reminds him who actually is in charge! We have finally let Genghis sleep outside of our bedroom, we wanted the boys to be unsupervised for a few hours. He is finally behaving himself at night and not chasing Atilla. We have discovered this young lad really enjoys his toys and will play fetch in his own way. He picks up a pen lid, knocks it around and picks it up with his teeth and moves it to another area where he would like to play. He still bites and scratches, but I have had discussions with him and he knows to stop when I give him the evil eye. He is a smart little lad.

It is a very long process to socialize feral cats. And yep, there are lots of scratches and bites. It does get better. We had the most amazing feral cat that lived til he was 16, then got cancer. He was with us for 13 years, and we loved every minute!

I know Atilla is a challenge, but we let him take things at his own pace. He shows no interest in staying outside for any length of time. He seems to like his home. Genghis knows this is his home and his kingdom. He goes out for short periods of time. 

Hang in there for those who are trying to help feral cats. I know vet bills are high for spay/neuter, vaccinations, wound attention, clearing out worms and ear mites etc. It is worth it!

I wish I knew how to post a pic of them!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the names, Genghis and Atilla! They sound like lovely cats, and I have to say that I don't know if I'd have that same level of patience you have had with Atilla, so good on you! I'm so happy these two boys have found a loving and experienced home in you, just an all around good job on taking care of these cats!

I wish I knew how to explain it, but I'm not quite positive, I really want to see them.

This board might help: http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/74191-how-post-photo-update.html I'm not sure. I uploaded by pictures to the album, and then used the link from the album to post them on a board! Good luck, and someone more experienced will come along and tell you what you need to know


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for your positive post! It has been almost 6 months since we brought in Ben, and she is doing well. At times I do get discouraged because it doesn't move faster, but I let her take things at her own pace, from petting her 3 months ago with just one finger, now I can pet her and she loves it. She is still skiddish, and I think she will always be that way, but I think she is doing just fine! I have always said I am in this for the long haul, however long it takes, months or years!
Sally


----------



## Sheilainottawa (Dec 29, 2012)

Let's see if this works!

Http://www.myalbum.ca/Album=YTJGIW[/IMG]

<a href="http://www.myalbum.ca/" target="_blank" title="Your free online photo album with MyAlbum.ca!"><img src="http://www.myalbum.ca/Photo-ZPVXPEEF-D.jpg" border="0"></a>


I guess not! Having to use other photo album software sucks! Doesn't work on an ipad


----------

